# Failing to install CM9 on Touchpad



## phuz (Aug 30, 2012)

I just got all the files to install CM9 on my G/F's touchpad. I installed CM7 on mine last year without incident, but when I try to run "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" it just sits there at the command prompt. No error, not finished, just blinking after I hit enter. The USB icon is still active on the screen, too, instead of the text I should see.

Novacom drivers installed OK and is showing up properly in device manager. I am on Win7 - 64 bit.


----------



## RolandDeschain79 (Feb 1, 2012)

phuz said:


> I just got all the files to install CM9 on my G/F's touchpad. I installed CM7 on mine last year without incident, but when I try to run "novacom boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller2" it just sits there at the command prompt. No error, not finished, just blinking after I hit enter. The USB icon is still active on the screen, too, instead of the text I should see.
> 
> Novacom drivers installed OK and is showing up properly in device manager. I am on Win7 - 64 bit.


Try it using the ACMEInstaller 3.

novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3

*New** ACMEInstaller3
http://www.mediafire...dbgpdw77y2n8j3j


----------



## phuz (Aug 30, 2012)

RolandDeschain79 said:


> Try it using the ACMEInstaller 3.
> 
> novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3
> 
> ...


No dice


----------



## Zzed (Oct 20, 2011)

phuz said:


> No dice


What was the response in the command line after you gave the command: *novacom.exe boot mem:// < ACMEInstaller3 *?

Also, the device shown connected in the tool tray, was it Novacom (or Palm) Bootie?


----------



## phuz (Aug 30, 2012)

Palm Novacom (bootie)

There was no response at the command prompt. Just blinking cursor after hitting enter and USB icon on touchpad.


----------



## phuz (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow, apparently after coming home from a bar, rebooting the touchpad and trying again, it works.

Lesson to the newbs! DRINK!

lol....thanks for the responses anyway.


----------

